# Soviet Arcade Machines



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2015)

Soviet Arcade Machines


*books flight to russia*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2015)

Excellent, thanks for posting that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2015)

Note that Cmrd Khruskev and the glorious Soviet Union produced Silent Scope long before the capitalists

Snaiper:








Silent Scope (amazing at the arcade, shit on Dreamcast with a gamepad):


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2015)

Do we have anywhere like this with the old school stuff? Modern arcades are shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Do we have anywhere like this with the old school stuff? Modern arcades are shit.


I know an old snooker hall and pub in northampton that still keeps late 90's early 2000 machines in the 'kids' area with the pool tables. They've still got Time Crisis


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2015)

I more meant 70s / 80s


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2015)

Might have to play some MAME tonight.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Do we have anywhere like this with the old school stuff? Modern arcades are shit.


This is near Blackburn, been meaning to go for a few months now...
Arcade Club - Access the largest classic video arcade in the UK


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 7, 2015)

If I ever go to Russia I'm checking this place out!


Citizen66 said:


> Do we have anywhere like this with the old school stuff? Modern arcades are shit.


Admittedly there are not many left but there not gone yet!

There's the heart of gaming in Acton for instance (pay once for unlimited plays):





and the four quarters in Peckham (machines take US quarters you get from the bar hence the name):


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 7, 2015)

On the subject of soviet arcade machines I had a play on this when I was in Berlin a few months back:






> Ever wanted to know how the commie bastards spent their youth? Well, unlike you western Coca-Cola drinking, mcdonalds burger munching bastards, they didn't spend their times in the arcades... because arcades weren't allowed... and hence so was arcade equipment.
> 
> However, in one sector of the communist territory, there was a mild blip, where coin operated videogames had a small market.. and thus was born, the only coin-operated communist party approved video game.. With styling 30 years out of date, and technology perhaps 10 years aout of date, the Poly Play came into being!
> 
> ...


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2015)

WWWeed said:


> If I ever go to Russia I'm checking this place out!
> 
> Admittedly there are not many left but there not gone yet!
> 
> ...



Omg! Many many thanks!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 21, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This is near Blackburn, been meaning to go for a few months now...
> Arcade Club - Access the largest classic video arcade in the UK



Me and the boy went to Arcade Club on Sunday it was great!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Me and the boy went to Arcade Club on Sunday it was great!


do they still need big 50p's and other large coinage no longer in circulation?


----------

